# New Funding Requirements for German Study Permits



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

To take into account the increasing cost of living in Germany, as of WS 2022/23 foreign students will be required to demonstrate that they have 931€/month (11,172€/year) to cover their living expenses. 

Foreign students planning on applying to German universities should take the new requirements into account when budgeting.


----------

